# Lets chat battery life



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

So how do you folks find battery on alpha 2 compared to 1?

Compared to WebOS I'd say my battery life on Android is *horrible* I know it's just an alpha so this is just for fun!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

... it's fine for me. the drain happens when i use the wifi heavily, but on standby it barely nudges.


----------



## jmandawg (Oct 15, 2011)

I put mine to sleep today at 7:30 AM, it had 56% battery left. Got home around 7:30 PM and it had 41% left. Not too bad for alpha. I also have a xoom, and that thing will sleep for days and only lose a couple percent.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

2 seems to be much better than 1. WebOS seems to be better than both still of course. Still, I've been using the TP to install apps and play around with settings and whatnot off and on for a few hours. I'm at 70%. I recall doing similar tasks with 1 and being <50 fairly quickly. Still it's hard to tell unless someone replicates very similar tasks including the various sleep/unsleep, reboots, etc, most of us do fairly often.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

This was my first day on Alpha 1




























I've not yet updated to Alpha 2.1


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

how did you change your status bar?


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Erick

Turn airplane mode on to eliminate phone signal


----------



## Blair27 (Oct 19, 2011)

On standby Im getting about 1% gone every hour.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

igotgame said:


> Erick
> 
> Turn airplane mode on to eliminate phone signal


I wondered about that! Thanks, done!



Blair27 said:


> On standby Im getting about 1% gone every hour.


I get about that, upwards of 2% an hour. Could be that mine wasn't on airplane mode



lentm said:


> how did you change your status bar?


Theme Chooser, its built in. Use the honeycomb 3D theme from the market


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on airplane mode. I wondered why phone was showing usage.

On alpha2 I got 1 day, 14 hours, 52 minutes and had 10% left before I plugged it in. That was when I still had not turned airplane mode on.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

MyPDAphone said:


> Thanks for the tip on airplane mode. I wondered why phone was showing usage.
> 
> On alpha2 I got 1 day, 14 hours, 52 minutes and had 10% left before I plugged it in. That was when I still had not turned airplane mode on.


More importantly than that, what was your display on time...

I just updated to alpha 2.1, so I'm intrigued to see what usage I get


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

touchpad unplugged 15h 13m 57s ago, still at 74% battery left. Mind you 8hrs of those the TP was left alone without any live connections.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, airplane mode makes a huge difference as shown... I also shut wifi off when I am not using it... I kill my tasks quite often too... its a habit I got into with my iPhone...


----------



## Andy_xy (Oct 19, 2011)

where can I find this "battery tool"?


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

Andy_xy said:


> where can I find this "battery tool"?


Settings->About tablet->Battery use.


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't install Alpha 1, went straight to 2, i left it Plugged in on charge last night and in the morning it was off and i can't switch it back on, as if the battery has completely drained, not sure what to do now


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

"modjo30 said:


> I didn't install Alpha 1, went straight to 2, i left it Plugged in on charge last night and in the morning it was off and i can't switch it back on, as if the battery has completely drained, not sure what to do now


Press and hold power and home till it reboots.


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

sandman said:


> Press and hold power and home till it reboots.


Thanks, i had read about the SOD issue but i read that it had been fixed in Alpha 2, that was one reason i didn't install Alpha 1, obviously still an issue


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

granted this is mostly stand by, but on alpha 1 it could barely last half a day

View attachment 4699


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

i been finding my battery to run 10x better on 2.1 then 2.0.


----------

